# bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

hi leute
ich hab meinen rechner neu gemacht..dann konnt ich bei winamp keine avi dateien mehr anschauen, ton ging, bild jedoch nicht. hab dann ein codec pack runtergeladen und es hat funktioniert. als ich dann winamp neu installiert hab war mein bild komplett grün, der ton ging jedoch noch. hab dann im inet gelesen, dass man da unter optionen-videos irgendwo nen haken rausmachen muss, glaub das war irgendwas mit overlay. auf jeden fall hats funktioniert. jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich das gleiche problem bei vlc,media player, und power dvd habe (und zwar nicht nur bei avi sondern auch dvd). bildschirm komplett grün, ton geht. jedoch find ich keine solche option wie bei winamp.
was kann ich tun??
brauche dringend hilfe

edit: hab grad nochmal codec deinstalliert und nochmal divx installiert. jetzt geht aber wieder nur winamp. der rest ist grün. hab grad bemerkt dass vlc funktioniert wenn ich das bild klone..aber das möcht ich ja auch nicht immer machen müssen, was hat das zu bedeuten??


----------



## jetztaber (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Ich würde vlc ausschließlich für Videodateien nutzen und Winamp ausschließlich für Musikwiedergabe. Dafür waren die Dinger ursprünglich gemacht worden. Ich schalt schließlich auch nicht den Fernseher an, um nur Musik zu hören oder so. 

Deinstallier mal alles, was nicht funktioniert, also winamp, vlc, divx, Codec-Packs usw. Dann löschst Du die verbliebenen Verzeichnisse manuell aus dem Programmordner und dem Benutzerordner 'Benutzer\Name\Appdata\Local und ... \Roaming. Neu starten, die Registry mit einem Tool entrümpeln, um überflüssige Verknüpfungen rauszuwerfen. Noch mal neu starten und alle Tools wieder installieren. Dabei bereits auf die Verknüpfungen mit den Dateiendungen achten!


----------



## alushot (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

hey..hab genau das gemacht was du gesagt hast..wobei ich den benutzerordner nicht gefunden habe den du beschrieben hast.
aber das problem besteht immer noch...
ich denke nicht dass es was mit dem codec oder der funktionalität der player zu tun hat..ich denke es liegt an veränderten einstellungen der player ( ich hab nix umgestellt, das muss es irgendwie beim installieren nach deer neu-installation des pc's passiert sein) denn winamp geht ja, nachdem ich bei den videoeinstellungen die häkchen für overlay rausgemacht hab. und wenn ich bei vlc das bild klone funktioniert es auch..und jetzt kommts: wenn ich eine videodatei laufen lasse, kommt ja nur grün, wie gewöhnlich, ABER wenn ich jetzt noch eine laufen lasse (egal mit welchem player) funktioniert es. kein grüner bildschirm!! hat irgendjemand ne erklärung dafür??
wäre sehr dankbar
thx gruß alushot


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*



alushot schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand ne erklärung dafür??
> wäre sehr dankbar
> thx gruß alushot



Die Erklärung ist einfach! 
Du hast dir irgendwie die Darstellung von Videos per Hardware-Overlay vermurkst. Viele Videoplayer versuchen zuerst die Darstellung per Overlay - ist bei dir vermurkst, was sich bei dir als grünes Bild darstellt. Overlay kann es aber nur bei einem geben, wenn du eine zweite Instanz des Players startest, merkt der : Hey, der Overlaymixer wird schon benutzt, also nehme ich... was auch immer der Player als Alternative drauf hat, z. B. VRM 9 oder 7.
Dann gibt es beim zweiten Player auch ein Bild.
Wo jetzt genau in deinem System der Hund begraben liegt, weiß ich auch nicht. Einfach ein Codec-Pack drüber zu bügeln, war mit Sicherheit die allerschlechteste Idee.


----------



## alushot (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

ach verdammt!!

naja..mindestens weiß ich jetzt was es ist, danke dafür..

ich benutz jetzt weiter meine strategie mit zwei playern..bis mir jemand weiterhelfen kann ^^

mfg


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Hm... 
Hast du mal den Treiber der Grafikkarte komplett deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt? Das muss das Problem nicht zwangsläufig beheben, aber wenigsten steht der Grafiktreiber nach der Neuinstallation auf seinen Standardeinstellungen. Wenn du dann immer noch grün siehst, musst du wohl der Reihe nach alle DirectShow-Filter, die irgendwas mit Video zu tun haben, abchecken.


----------



## aurionkratos (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Geh mal in die Einstellungen deines Grafikkartentreibers und setzte die Videobeschleunigung wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.


----------



## alushot (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Hm...
> Hast du mal den Treiber der Grafikkarte komplett deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt? Das muss das Problem nicht zwangsläufig beheben, aber wenigsten steht der Grafiktreiber nach der Neuinstallation auf seinen Standardeinstellungen.



jap..schonmal gemacht..



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Geh mal in die Einstellungen deines Grafikkartentreibers und setzte die Videobeschleunigung wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.



wo finde ich das???


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Bei ATI findest du das im Catalyst unter dem Menüpunkt Avivo. Wie das bei nVidia aussieht kann ich dir aus dem Kopf nicht sagen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

bei nVidia gehst du in die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung und dann links im Auswahlbaum auf äh.... ich seh grade, das ich ja den only-english-Treiber drauf habe, aber das kannst du dir wohl ins Deutsche übersetzen:
"Video & Television" und in den beiden Unterpunkten kannst du jeweils oben rechts mit "Restore defaults" (Standardeinstellung wieder herstellen) auf die Standardwerte zurück stellen.


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Naja du musst overlay aktivieren. Nicht im Player sindern in deinen Grakatreiber. Musste mal suchen. Muss irgendwo dann da auch so ein Diagramm in diesen Fenster sein...


----------



## alushot (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

also irgendwie find ich das nicht..wo genau soll das sein???
mfg


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Solange du nicht erzählst, was du für eine GraKa hast, kann dir das auch niemand verraten.


----------



## alushot (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

hab ne nvidia 7800GT


----------



## msix38 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*

Ich nutze den VLC Player für alles, mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: bildschirm grün bei vlc, power dvd und media player !!hilfe!!*



alushot schrieb:


> hab ne nvidia 7800GT



Also Nvidia-Treiber. In der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung gibt es nichts, um Overlay-Darstellung an- oder auszuschalten. Du kannst nur die diversen Video-Einstellungen (Farbe etc.) auf Standard stellen.

Ich tippe immer noch darauf, das irgendein dubioser Codec die Kontrolle über die Overlaydarstellung an sich reisst. Entweder räumst du mal bei den Directshow-Filtern auf oder setzt bei allen Videofiltern die Merits so runter, dass sie nicht anspringen. Dann packst du dir die Filter einzeln (mit hohem Merit) und probierst der Reihe nach durch. Eine Schweinearbeit.
Wenn dir das alles nix sagt, dann hilft eines: System neu aufsetzen.

@msix38 Du brauchst vielleicht nicht mehr. Für mich ist der VLC zu inkompatibel zu manchen TV-MPG2-Aufzeichnungen. Das war früher mal anders.. Dafür spult der Media Player Classic alles ab, zur Not mit Hilfe von Ffdshow.


----------

